# Follow Up on "Finishing a Cherry Bad" I mean bed



## OldTimeShopSmith (Mar 29, 2012)

I wanted to thank everyone who gave me input on my first post about the bed. I was about to start applying the finish today and had a thought about the cherry being blotchy. I did some looking around on the internet and saw a product call Charles Neil's Pre-Color Condiitioner. I was wondering if I can or even should use that before I apply my Danish oil finish. I really would like the piece to look great after all of the time I have spent building it and do not want to see it come out blotchy.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

I just finished a TV cabinet made of Cherry Ply and a solid cherry top. The plywood was a mess of blotches. I used Charles Neils blotch control on everything. It controlled the blotch on the plywood so it is not even apparent. I also used it on the curly cherry top but it didn't destroy the curl, just mad the boards more uniform. Follow his instructions and do a sample board. I used waterbased dye for color and topped it with General Finishes water based urethane. Don't know how it would work with danish oil. Call Charles and talk to him, he is a great guy and was very helpful to me.
John


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I used it on my cherry night stands and I would recommend using it. I stopped in and talked to Charles a few months ago and was going to take his finishing class but something came up. Hes a stand up guy and the most knowledgeable wood worker I know. I got to see a secretary he was building (Amazing craftsmanship) and if he does a series on it I will subscribe to it.


----------

